# Chi



## Allen Constantine (Dec 6, 2015)

Hey guys, 
Tonight we're Zen!
I would love your feedback.


----------



## germancomponist (Dec 6, 2015)

A nice theme.


----------



## dannymc (Dec 6, 2015)

love it. pace and atmosphere are spot on to me. thanks for posting Allen. 

Danny


----------



## Gunvor (Dec 7, 2015)

Very soothing, i like the atmosphere.


----------



## Allen Constantine (Dec 7, 2015)

Gunther, Danny and Luke, I appreciate your kind words.


----------



## Lassi Tani (Dec 7, 2015)

I like it, I especially liked, how the instruments entered. Nothing to criticize . Great piece.


----------



## Ron Verboom (Dec 7, 2015)

A dreamy piece with asian influences, my kind of music Very nice piece Allen. It could maybe use a bit more bass at the end for some more drama.


----------



## Dean (Dec 7, 2015)

AllenConstantine said:


> Hey guys,
> Tonight we're Zen!
> I would love your feedback.




Love it, intimate and understated,.has that stillness that Snow Falling On Cedars score has. My only feedback is that I don't really feel the piano is sitting in the track,to me it sounds quite grand and cold (reverb placement/piano choice),..Id love to hear what a really close miked,soft pedal,intimate upright piano would sound like with this? Raw,restrained and untreated. Great job! D


----------



## valyogennoff (Dec 7, 2015)

Great work! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Allen Constantine (Dec 7, 2015)

Ron, Dean and Valyo, thanks for the feedback guys! It means a lot. Dean, the piano is from East West (Steinway D). I am really curious about how will it sound with the new Hans Zimmer Piano from Spitfire.


----------



## Dean (Dec 7, 2015)

AllenConstantine said:


> Ron, Dean and Valyo, thanks for the feedback guys! It means a lot. Dean, the piano is from East West (Steinway D). I am really curious about how will it sound with the new Hans Zimmer Piano from Spitfire.



I think the track is crying out for the right piano (and treatment),the 'grand,polished sounding' Steinway does'nt seem to fit. Funny you mention HZ,..I was thinking something along the lines of the upright he used in Man Of Steel main theme or Spitfires 'felt piano', Imperfect Samples Braunschweig upright played at very low velocity,(I use this alot) D


----------



## Allen Constantine (Dec 8, 2015)

Dean said:


> I think the track is crying out for the right piano (and treatment),the 'grand,polished sounding' Steinway does'nt seem to fit. Funny you mention HZ,..I was thinking something along the lines of the upright he used in Man Of Steel main theme or Spitfires 'felt piano', Imperfect Samples Braunschweig upright played at very low velocity,(I use this alot) D


Going to try with Spitfire's Felt Piano to see how it goes. But in the end, it's all about preferences


----------



## Dean (Dec 8, 2015)

AllenConstantine said:


> Going to try with Spitfire's Felt Piano to see how it goes. But in the end, it's all about preferences



Absolutely  
I love close.intimate uprights maybe because thats how most of us heard/hear piano music played in the front rooms of our homes growing up,..very nostalgic I suppose. D


----------



## Allen Constantine (Dec 8, 2015)

Dean said:


> Absolutely
> I love close.intimate uprights maybe because thats how most of us heard/hear piano music played in the front rooms of our homes growing up,..very nostalgic I suppose. D


I feel you mate. The romantic part of us men


----------



## Allen Constantine (Dec 10, 2015)

HeadShot said:


> Nice atmosphere
> 
> You should try this :
> 
> ...





Exactly what I've used


----------



## Robert Cote (Dec 10, 2015)

Beautiful!


----------



## Allen Constantine (Dec 10, 2015)

Thank You Robert!


----------



## Lylee (Dec 12, 2015)

A very good crafted piece Allen. Thank you again for sharing this!


----------



## FarleyCZ (Dec 13, 2015)

Amazing! I can see that under some epic eastern situated scene. Really cool!


----------



## markleake (Dec 13, 2015)

Love it. Sounds wonderful. I think the piano works really well the way it is, I wouldn't change it.

I recently bought the Tina Guo Legato cello in the sales, but haven't had a chance to try it out yet. If this is the kind of sensitive sound you can get from it, I'm really looking forward to what I can do with it!


----------



## D.Salzenberg (Dec 13, 2015)

Hey Allen, great track, love the atmosphere with the sustains. Nice!


----------



## Harry (Dec 13, 2015)

Really nice piece this. How are you using reverb with Tina? Presume you turned off the on- board reverb and used your own or ...?


----------



## Allen Constantine (Dec 13, 2015)

Thanks guys! Glad you like it. @Harry , I made my own preset version of the cello. Tweaked the EQ, Compression and Reverb. IMO, it's how you fit the cello in a mix.


----------

